# Look out for your buddies!



## Jay21 (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanted to share as a reminder to use common sense, please. If the tool you are using needs a guard, buy one, or if you have the know how, make one. It's that simple. 

I have to say this, a friend of mine over the weekend lopped off 3 fingers and mangled another on a band saw. He was re-sawing white oak with a 1 1/2" carbide tooth bandsaw blade. He still doesn't know what happened it was so fast. We have been making sawdust together for 20 plus years. It's not like we are rookies. But it goes to show you it can even happen to the best of us. I am one of the lucky ones, I have all 10 fingers. I plan on keeping it that way. 

I asked Eric if I can post a picture of his hand and he asked me not to. I have to respect that. The surgeons couldn't even consider attaching his fingers. They are that mangled.

That being said, not trying to scare or discourage anyone here. That is not my intentions. I have seen 5 pretty bad accidents in my time. This one is the worst. Happened Saturday, and he want's to get back to work already. Although he knows he can't, he has a long road of recovery.

Sorry to babble, but after seeing this section here I feel I have to share this as a reminder to watch out for our buddies.

Common sense goes a long way! 

If you are doing anything repetitive, and can't remember the last couple of pieces you just did, turn the machine off, take a 10 minute break, and get back at it. The guy that took me under his wing many years ago told me that saying, and I have never forgot it.

Thanks for reading and play safe! :moil:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this with us. I am one of those people who benefits from ongoing reminders about safety ... as I am honest enough with myself to admit that I can get complacent and think, "I'll be careful ... it won't happen to me". And I know that attitude can only result in bad things happening and spending lots of time in the ER.

So this is a necessary reminder that it doesn't matter how much experience you have, really bad things can happen in the blink of an eye if you are not cautious EVERY time.

I hope your friend recovers quickly and will be able to continue to follow his passion, whatever that haapens to be.


----------



## Jay21 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris,

Whats funny is he is a veteran for sure. He want's to get back at it! Eric is such a nice guys too. We are both self employed with our little shops and we do a lot of networking together. He is buried with work so he pays me to come over and help and visa versa. I was in his shop Saturday morning helping him when it happened. Scared the crap outa me. He was just pissed off that it happened. Didn't even go into shock which surprised me. Blood and guts doesn't bother me to well so I wrapped up his hand got his fingers on ice and got him to the ER right away. His surgery only lasted 1 1/2 hours because they couldn't attach anything.

Bottom line is he was day dreaming like we all do and the band saw bit him.


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder and it came when I am thinking of building my own bandsaw. Pretty convenient at this time. Sorry about your friend
Fred


----------



## adjustablebeds (Apr 19, 2012)

Jay21 said:


> Bottom line is he was day dreaming like we all do and the band saw bit him.


I spend my whole day day dreaming. First thing Monday, check guards, drink lots of coffee and don't get complacent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about Eric. This is one of those things that needs to be repeated; if you are distracted for any reason stop! I have always been very careful and one day while making a simple rip cut on my table saw my foot slipped. I am fine but my push stick was mangled. If I had not been using that push stick I would be in Eric's situation. Think safety and do it the same way each time like airline pilots do. There are seldom second chances.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay,
Sorry to hear that Eric lost his fingers, hope he has a quick recovery.

*You said something very important!!!
*
*"I wrapped up his hand got his fingers on ice and got him to the ER right away."*

Everyone should do this in case of an accident like this. Eric's fingers could not be reattached because they were too damaged to use, however you did the important thing by putting them on ice just in case they could be reattached. Sometimes the fingers can be reattached and the person will at least get partial use of them. It is important to get them on ice because without blood circulating to them they will start to deteriorate quickly. Putting them on ice will slow the process. Then get the person to the ER as quickly and safely as possible. Let the people at the ER know *that you have the fingers when you first arrive at the ER*.

Thanks for your post.

Tell Eric not to get discouraged when he gets the bandages off and tries to use the hand. It will take time but he will learn to deal with the disability. He sounds like he will make it alright if he's ready to get back to the shop right now. Just be there when he needs someone to lean on.


----------



## Jay21 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys,

I have passed them onto Eric. It's been a couple of weeks already. Let me tell you, Eric is a trooper. He wants to get back at it real bad. He is just pissed at himself. He is still in a lot of pain but is recovering fast. Can't keep him out of the shop. He has already been at it. Only a little handicap of coarse.

I just can't say this enough, SAFETY FIRST AND FOREMOST! I have seen a few accidents over the past 25 years and this one was the worst I've seen. Most guys don't get back at it for quite a while. One guy I seen cut his finger off back in the 90's in a cabinet shop we use to work at and he walked away from woodworking. The guy had a lot of potential too. Fall off the horse and get right back on right? In Eric's case he has already.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder!
I will have to remember this everytime I am near a band saw machine, or any machine for that matter.


----------

